# Impaired fasting blood glucose test



## HilaryM (Mar 12, 2009)

A few months ago I had a routine blood test which included a fasting blood glucose test.  This came back 6.1 and I was asked to have it repeated.  Meanwhile, I got myself a home monitor so I could check it myself!  I have no symptoms and on the home monitor it's been fine.  The day of the test, after fasting, I took it about 1 hour before the test and it was 4.7.  I absolutely hate having the blood test and get quite stressed.  I took it again about 30 mins after the test and it was 6.1.  The result from the lab was 6.7.  My question is....can stress make glucose rise?  I'm having the test repeated yet again next Monday but my Dr advises a oral glucose test if it's still impaired.

If it's stress which is making it high and if when I do it at home and it's fine, how on earth am I going to get a true picture?


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 12, 2009)

I forget exactly how it works, but the reading you get at home is capiliary gluocse and the blood test from the doctors is a venous sample, so very slightly different. 6.1 and 6.7 are not very high levels and as you probabaly know not high enough for a diagnosis. 
 if you have any risk factors then being active and eating well are the best preventative measures that you can take. 

If the test comes back in similar range then a oral glucose tolerence test will likely be effective in showing if there is any problem. It will show how you respond to the stress of glucose. Sometimes when people are diagnosed early the fasting result is unaffected but diabetes is diagnosed because the 2 hour levels is abnormal. 

Hope that your results are good and you don't have diabetes


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for that Nikki.  I had read the home test is different to the one from the Drs but it just seems strange that within an hour it went from 4.7 up to 6.7 - I'm sure it's stress of the test!!  I'll have to try and keep calm on my next test.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Hilary,

Stress hormones like adrenalin and cortisol can cause your liver to release extra glucose into the blood. I'm afraid it's a bit like blood pressure tests - where the stress of having the test raises your levels! So, do try and stay calm and think happy thoughts!


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll try!  Makes me a bit nervous that Dr will think I'm heading for diabetes but it's only when I go for the test   I think my home monitor wasn't far out with the lab result if it had a reading of 6.1  thirty mins after the test, 6.7 would be about right.  It soon went down when my stress level returned to normal!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tracey w (Mar 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Hilary,
> 
> Stress hormones like adrenalin and cortisol can cause your liver to release extra glucose into the blood. I'm afraid it's a bit like blood pressure tests - where the stress of having the test raises your levels! So, do try and stay calm and think happy thoughts!



i agree with the white coat syndrome on blood pressure. my bp was around 160 on several hospital visits. Resulting in a 24 hour monitor. My bp was absolutely fine in reality


----------



## VBH (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple of things...

1)  Venous BG is 12% higher than capilliary BG.  Some meters can convert automatically.
2)  Meters have a margin for error so you could theoretically be half a point either way.  Venous blood tests do not have such a high margin for error.
3)  Stress raises BG.
4)  Unexpectedly high BG test readings can often be down to contamination or bad testing technique (finger milking etc).

I'd suggest you ask for an oral glucose tolerance test (OGTT).  Its just a case of drinking a little bottle of lucozade and having a blood draw at the end.  Get it out of the way and know what the score is so that you can do something about it.  As with most conditions, the sooner you know the better.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you!  I'll get the repeat fasting test on Monday, the result the following Monday so I'll let you know.  I know one place I will be if I need anymore help - here!!


----------



## VBH (Mar 13, 2009)

Incidentally, here's an article which includes some dos and don'ts on fingerprick testing - finger milking etc.  Might be useful in eradicating some of those odd results.
http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/blood-glucose-testing


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you VBH.  My 30 day average on my monitor has been 5.6.  I swear it's stress giving me a high result when I have it done at the Dr's!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 13, 2009)

HilaryM said:


> Thank you VBH.  My 30 day average on my monitor has been 5.6.  I swear it's stress giving me a high result when I have it done at the Dr's!



does this include pre and post eating results?


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes it does.  Before breakfast, one hour and two hours after meals and it's been fine.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried to stay calm for my blood test this morning but failed!!  Took it at home 30 mins before the test on my monitor and it was 4.8.  Took it straight after the test and it was 6.7.  I think I have a good idea of the result now.  See Dr next Monday for the result but whether she will agree it's stress which makes it go up is another matter.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

Let us know how you get on and if your Dr orders a glucose tolerence test,


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 16, 2009)

She did say if it was high again she would advise that test.  With my monitor showing OK results, I do wonder if this is really necessary?  I'd be quite OK with having the fasting blood glucose test repeated in the near future but to get even more stressed over another test, which apparently is done at the hospital, I'm not sure!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess what the test would do is hopefully give you a definative answer either way. if it shows you don't have diabetes then you can put the meter away and move on. If you don't have it then there could be a question hanging over you. 
My brother had the GTT test done at the GP's so maybe your's could do it?
the test isn't anything to worry about, blood test, drink soem glucose drink, 2 hours later another blood test. 
I must say I think you've got a very thorough (sp?) GP, she sounds like a good one.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Nikki - see what next Monday brings.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I've got the results of last week's test.  Glucose fasting came back at 6.3.  I did tell the Dr that on my home monitor before the test at home, it was 4.8 but after taking it straight after test it was 6.7.  Looks like the monitor readings are fairly accurate then and I'm quite sure it's stress that makes it go up.  So, Dr has agreed to leave the oral test for now, will re-test in 6 months time and I will check from time to time at home on my monitor.

Slight improvement on my cholesterol too.  It was 6.9 on the last test.  Last week's has come back at 5.9 and my triglycerides have gone from 2.4 to 1.7   I know my cholesterol needs to be around 5 but at least there has been some improvement.  I didn't know, but Cod Liver Oil Caps which I've taken for about 2 years can increase cholesterol so no more of them!

Many thanks for all your help.  No doubt I will return here next time.  Wish I could help on this forum but I'm probably as much use as a chocolate tea-pot where diabetes is concerned


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2009)

HilaryM said:


> Many thanks for all your help.  No doubt I will return here next time.  Wish I could help on this forum but I'm probably as much use as a chocolate tea-pot where diabetes is concerned



I don't agree with that - I'm sure that there are many people reading these boards that are in a similar situation to you and have benefitted from you relating your experiences, so thank you! And good news about the results, as you say the cholesterol number is heading in the right direction!


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww thank you for that


----------



## VBH (Mar 23, 2009)

HilaryM said:


> I didn't know, but Cod Liver Oil Caps which I've taken for about 2 years can increase cholesterol so no more of them!



Erm thats why the breakdown of cholesterol is important.  Cod liver oil increases HDL which is GOOD cholesterol.  If your HDL increases thats a good thing.

Your LDL and trigs need to come down and HDL needs to go up.  If you doc is telling you to stop taking cod liver oil, then hes.....er....confused.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh heck! *gets capsules out of the bin*  My HDL was 1.0 - need to increase it!


----------



## VBH (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking at the results then, your trigs/hdl ratio is 1.7  The target for diabetics is be under 1.3.  This gives an indication of the level of VLDL (very low density) cholesterol, which is the dangerous stuff.  If you can get that HDL up a bit and trigs down a bit, it will reduce your risks nicely.

Perhaps if you were to reduce your carb intake a little, it would reduce your trigs a little way.  More fish for the HDL and I suspect as a result of those, your LDL would fall at the same time.


----------



## HilaryM (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you!  My LDL was 4.1 down a little from last test which was 4.6.


----------



## HilaryM (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it's been a while since I last posted.  Had another fasting glucose test a week ago and also my cholesterol was checked again.  My glucose was still higher than it should be, 6.2.  I've now agreed to go for the GTT test as I suppose it's better to know than bury my head in the sand.  As for my cholesterol  I gave up smoking almost 2 yrs ago, weight went from 7st 10lbs to 10st with the amount I was eating.  Worst result was 7.4 with trigs of 2.4.  So over the last six months I've tweeked my diet, weight is now 8st 3lbs and done everything I was advised to do.  Cholesterol came back at 6.9, trigs were 1.5, HDL 1.2 and LDL was 5.  Now with the question mark over my glucose, Dr has now put me on statins which I was really against taking.  Only a low dose to start with 20mg (Simvastatin).  I know about the muscle probs some people get and would of course be straight back to Dr's if I get them.  It just seems to me that they are sticking everyone on these statins!

Do you think my Dr is being over zealous?  She did worry me when she said high cholesterol/possible diabetes is not a good combination.  There is no diabetes in my family that I know of and I have no symptoms.


----------



## karinagal (Nov 20, 2009)

VBH said:


> Incidentally, here's an article which includes some dos and don'ts on fingerprick testing - finger milking etc.  Might be useful in eradicating some of those odd results.
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/blood-glucose-testing



I've bookmarked that page - I've read it through and it's an excellent article/resource. Glad that I found this thread!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Hilary,

I hope that the result of your GTT shows that you don't have diabetes. Hope the statins help with your cholesterol and you are side effect free


----------

